# شرائح انترنت 17 شهر مع مودم b 660 أو e 5331 بارخص الاسعار



## my_matjr (6 يناير 2013)

يتوفر لدينا شرائح انترنت موبايلي 17 شهر مفتوحة التحميل مع مودم موبايلي B 660 أو مودم هواوي E 5331 أو الشريحة لوحدها ..
الشريحة تسجل باسم العميل ..
مميزات المودم B 660 :-
- الجهاز يعمل على الجيل الثالث بسرعة 7.2 ميقا .
- يوجد فيه 4 مخارج للكيبل .
- يوجد مخرج USB و مخرج للمقوي .
- امكانية اتصال 30 جهاز في وقت واحد .







مميزات المودم E 5331 :-
سرعة تحميل حتى 21.6 ميقا .
بطاريه تعمل 5 ساعات متواصلة وتبقى 280 ساعه في وضع الاستعداد.
يعمل على جميع الشبكات ( الاتصالات ، موبايلي ، زين ).
امكانية توصيل 8 اجهزه بنفس الوقت .
خفيف الوزن و سهل الحمل .













سعر الاشتراك مع مودم موبايلي B 660 ب 850 ريال ..
سعر الاشتراك مع مودم هواوي E 5331 ب 1020 ريال..
سعر الاشتراك بدون مودم ب 750 ريال ..
سعر المودم E 5331 بدون اشتراك ب 270 ريال ..
سعر المودم B 660 بدون اشتراك ب 170 ريال ..
أسعار خاصة للجملة ..
للتواصل 0550654624 ..

زوروا صفحتنا في تويتر https://twitter.com/my_matjr


----------

